# My computer keeps downloading something nonstop



## raj_kalangutkar

Hi, the moment i connect to the net ma comp downloads somethin even if I havent kept anything to download.. It downloads nonstop.. And I have a freaking monthly limit for ma connection.. Damn!!! Sucks!! Can anybody help me out with this? Is it some kinda virus or spyware or somethin like that?


----------



## simonmoore32

When you say it downloads something non stop do you mean that when you hover over the internet connection it shows that its sending and recieveing data or is it some program downloading something?

Do you have MSN turned on as this would constantly send and recieve information or any other chat programs such as AIM etc

Just browsing the internet in itself would cause things to be downloaded too

Downloading isnt just when you choose to download a file you download something for every action you do on the internet

Hope this helps a little bit


----------



## johnwill

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## NZ_Taz

johnwill said:


> Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages)


Hey.

I've also got something constantly downloading and wouldn't mind knowing where the thread you linked went? Is there a replacement thread? Its constantly downloading at around 40kps and slowly eats away at my internet cap.

Cheers, Taz.


----------



## NZ_Taz

Bump.


----------



## ebackhus

Please start a new thread.


----------



## koala

NZ Taz, please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------



## NZ_Taz

Cheers. Used to a forum where you get told off for not searching and starting new threads about stuff already covered sorry!


----------

